# LC CC and Classic question



## yorkiemom (Oct 26, 2017)

Operating System: Windows (latest)
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 2015

I'm lost...I have been using ll CC for a while now and I see a new version and a Classic. Am I supposed to be upgrading as I have been with my LC CC and do I need the Classic?


----------



## thejasonhowell (Oct 26, 2017)

Classic is what you're used to. Upgrade to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2017)

yorkiemom said:


> Operating System: Windows (latest)
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 2015
> 
> I'm lost...I have been using ll CC for a while now and I see a new version and a Classic. Am I supposed to be upgrading as I have been with my LC CC and do I need the Classic?


With your subscription, you have two new version of LR available to you.  Lightroom Classic is LR7, the successor to LRCC2015.x.  What is now being called Lightroom CC is a new cloud based app and at version 1.0.  You will need to install Lightroom Classic (v7.0) to update your current LR catalog file.  You *can* install Lightroom CC (v1.0) if you want to access your images stored in the cloud on that same computer that runs Lightroom Classic (v7.0)  Lightroom CC (v1.0) is useful if you have a laptop and travel with it and need to access your image inventory that you have uploaded to the cloud.


----------



## yorkiemom (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh great to know since I installed the Classic. I'm not too concerned about the other at this point in time. Thanks so much for the explanation.


----------



## Gonzoiku (Nov 1, 2017)

clee01l said:


> You *can* install Lightroom CC (v1.0) if you want to access your images stored in the cloud


Actually not, Yorkiemom cannot run Lightroom CC v1.0, she is running Win 7, it requires Win 10. I found out the hard way.

GZ


----------



## clee01l (Nov 1, 2017)

Gonzoiku said:


> Actually not, Yorkiemom cannot run Lightroom CC v1.0, she is running Win 7, it requires Win 10. I found out the hard way.
> 
> GZ


Thanks for the correction I had not noted the new version requirement. Time for these Windows users to come out of the "dark ages".    I noted this comment on the Adobe forum today about an issue some one reported on a Mac: "El Capitan is pretty old. You shouldn't hit this issue in Sierra or High Sierra."   El Capitan is listed in the Specs as supported.


----------



## yorkiemom (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry I've been away. I am running Windows 10 now.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 8, 2017)

yorkiemom said:


> Sorry I've been away. I am running Windows 10 now.


Great!, then my earlier response applies fully.


----------

